# Marriott Grand Vista 2 bedroom October 31 to November 7th  2022



## zerap (Sep 23, 2022)

$800


----------



## zerap (Sep 25, 2022)

REDUCED.  $700. great deal


----------



## ILuv2Travel (Sep 27, 2022)

Is the following week available.    I need Nov 6-11 or 12


----------



## zerap (Sep 27, 2022)

ILuv2Travel said:


> Is the following week available.    I need Nov 6-11 or 12


no sorry not available Nov 6th.


----------



## zerap (Sep 28, 2022)

Price drop $600


----------



## zerap (Sep 30, 2022)

Price drop $500. GREAT DEAL!!


----------



## dandan14 (Oct 1, 2022)

zerap said:


> Price drop $500. GREAT DEAL!!


Hi -- I assume this is a guest certificate with no additional fees for cleaning or amenities, correct?  If so, we'll take you up on that for $500.
It has been a while since we've done a guest certificate.  How should I pay you?


----------

